# Eircom bundle & reduced package discout mid contract



## Ash (22 Apr 2013)

I'm a long time Eircom customer.  In October last year, I got a cold call from them which ended up reducing the cost of package I was on.  It all came in about E10 or E12 less than before.  So I took it.  Yes there was a 12 month contract but that was ok.  

The most recent bill received has reduced the "eircom Talk & Broadband bundle credit" by approx. E8 over all the bills since the October change. (Other listed charges remain the same)

Am I wrong in thinking the reductions/discounts in a 12 month contract should remain the same for the duration of the contract?

I wasn't notified of a price increase - though in fact it isn't really a price increase but a reduction of the amount of discount.  I feel the cost of the bundle is quite high as it is without paying more again.  

Has anyone else noticed this on their eircom bundle bill?


----------



## Guns N Roses (22 Apr 2013)

Eircom usually sell bundle deals at a lower price for 6 months and a higher one for the remainder of the contract.


----------



## Ash (23 Apr 2013)

Thank you Guns N Roses,
That's probably what happened.  To be fair, I can't remember precisely what was said over the phone at the time.  Have yet to get time to set aside to join the customer service phone line queue!


----------



## Leo (24 Apr 2013)

Yeah, most of these offers are limited to 6 months. Their hope being you sign-up based on the special offer rate, then get lazy 12 months later when the contract term expires and don't shop around again.


----------

